# substitute for oatmeal



## breck48 (Jun 20, 2011)

I really need a substitute for oatmeal. I've tried the oatmeal , and I swear it's not for me. I tried flavouring it a bit with some cinnamon , but useless. does anyone have some suggestion for me for substituting oats?


----------



## harrison (Jun 21, 2011)

sweet potatoes


----------



## robinme (Jun 23, 2011)

breck48 said:


> I really need a substitute for oatmeal. I've tried the oatmeal , and I swear it's not for me. I tried flavouring it a bit with some cinnamon , but useless. does anyone have some suggestion for me for substituting oats?



I like putting in a mix of different berries makes it taste great


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 23, 2011)

harrison said:


> sweet potatoes



x2


----------



## MPMC (Jun 24, 2011)

Blend dry oats into a protein shake. Problem solved.


----------



## ohpack (Jun 25, 2011)

rice,potatoes,I use the oatmeal in my protein shake uncooked


----------



## gavin (Jun 27, 2011)

I love oats so much....better than any dessert to me!


----------

